# Finally pulled the trigger, my JD 990



## Rustyrat (Jun 24, 2010)

Friday, July 2, 2010 is my first day with my JD 990! I picked it up today and trailered it home (over 2 1/2 hours).
Got home, gave my granddaughter her first ride and then pulled a few stumps.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, I'm just letting you know that "I'm" all jealous! I've been wanting an 8B for my 990, but it's still a bit off. Nice machine! It's great to find another 990 owner on here! I'll get that info for you and let you know this evening, but I think I'd just tough it out with those tires. I think they'll do fine.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I just noticed that the hydraulics are on the left on yours. Mine hook up on the right. Weirdness.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Nice looking machine.


----------



## Rustyrat (Jun 24, 2010)

I am not going to jump on the tire change. I am currently set for the narrow width. I think I am going to swap them for a wider stance. I don't know what that will give me for a width. I am going to order a box blade next week and I want to get the right size. I am thinking about a 72" KK or United box blade from Everythingattachments.com.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a 78 inch brushog on mine, and it works fine.


----------



## MillNeckFarm (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice tractor. I recently bought a 4005 - newer version of the 990. They're tough as nails - have a friend who just beats the heck out of his & it keeps plugging.

Jealous of the backhoe. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

tractor beam said:


> I have a 78 inch brushog on mine, and it works fine.


Correction.... That's Boxscraper...... Not a brush hog.


----------

